# Keine Lan verbindung



## Driver76 (4. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein neues Notebook am anfang ging lan wunderbar. Aber jetzt wenn ich das Kabel reinstecke wird kein lan mehr erkannt aber bei meinem pc schon was soll ich machen?  Bitte hilfe, jede antwort kann helfen, danke im Vorraus


----------



## dot (4. März 2009)

Im Bios kontrolliert ob der Ethernet-Port aktiviert ist? Lechten die LEDs am Anschluss? Was sagt ipconfig?


----------



## Driver76 (4. März 2009)

dot schrieb:


> Im Bios kontrolliert ob der Ethernet-Port aktiviert ist? Lechten die LEDs am Anschluss? Was sagt ipconfig?



Ich habe keine ahnung von was du da redest kannste mir sagen wo ich das im system finde ? also ein lämpchen leuchtet..


----------



## dot (4. März 2009)

Start -> Ausfuehren -> cmd -> ipconfig

Den Output hier mal posten. Wie heiszt des Weiteren der Chip/die Netzwerkkarte?


----------



## Driver76 (5. März 2009)

um ehrlich zu sein ich kann nichts mit "outputs" anfangen meinste damit den stecker wo ich das reinstecke und jetzt bei diesem cmd ding da, da steht bei w-lan medium getrennt das glecihe stecht auch bei lan :/


----------



## dot (5. März 2009)

Den Output (die Ausgabe) die du bei "ipconfig" bekommst hier mal bitte reinkopieren.
Wenn du die beiden Geräte direkt miteinander verkabelst, benutzt du auch ein Crossoverkabel?
Was heiszt am PC wird es "erkannt"? Wie siehst du das?


----------



## Driver76 (5. März 2009)

Ja also das ist ein acer aspire 8730G den habe ich am montag bei mediamakrt gekauft. Ja also wenn ich das Kabel rausstecke kommt eine sprechblase unten "keine la-verbindung 2" oder so und wenn ich es reinstecke dann kommt "lan-verbindung 2" und das kommt halt beim notebook nicht da steht überhaupt nichts und wenn ich dann auf explora finde kommt "diese website kann nicht angezeigt werden" und das kommt nur wenn ich kein internet habe. Kann es sein das der treiber aus i-einen grunden deinstalliert wurde ich habe bei der acer seite denn passenden lan treiber runtergladen aber ich kann  damit nichts anfangen vllt wenn jemand ein acer notebook hat mit vista, könnte er mir sagen was im lan ordner drin steht dann könnte ich die passenden datein reinstecken. Ist es normal das bei einem notebook keine betriebsystem cd mit geliefert wird weil das betriebssystem schon drauf war und ich hätte noch eine frage wie kann ich das alles nochmal neu instalieren ich weiss das es bei netbooks so ist das man f10 oder so drückt. Bitte hilfe


----------



## fr33zZe (6. März 2009)

alter schwede mach mal langsam, benutz satzzeichen und mach absätze!

Fragen:

-OS?
-was meinst du mit neu installieren und F10?
-was hast du schon gemacht um das problem zu beheben und was hat das gebracht
-hast du vor der treiberinstallation den alten treiber deinstalliert?


mein rat: lass das mit dem neu aufsetzen und hol dir profesionellen rat!

gruß,
Flo


----------



## Driver76 (6. März 2009)

Den profesionellen rat suche ich hier^^
Also mit f10 meine ich das, dass das system sich neuinstalliert,
Ich glaube mit os meinste betriebssystem wenn ja windows vista home premium
ich habe überall gesucht wo das problem sein könnte also: am kabel ist all in ordnung da glüht auch ein lämpchen, aber auf dem desktop kommt nichts an dh da steht NICHT "lan verbindung hergestellt" -----> wenn ich dann aufs internet klicke kommt auch nichts weil ja keine verbindung hergestellt wurde.


----------



## fr33zZe (6. März 2009)

ok

merke: 
  -ein system installiert sich nicht von selbst neu!
            -versuche niemals ohne ausreichende kenntnisse ein system neu aufzusetzen!
lass das neu-installn einfach, da machst du mehr kaputt als gut.

dann btt:
probier mal folgendes

start->systemstrg->verwaltung(bild1)->compverwaltung(bild2)->gerätemgr(bild3)

und dann klickst du rechts auf deinen lan-adapter und deinstallierst ihn
dann reboot
dann müsste eigntl ein neues gerät gefunden werden, wenn nichts gefunden wird oder wenn vista es fordert -->reboot
dann müsste es gehen
möglicherweise musst du den treiber selbst einspielen, was du ja schon probiert hast

ps: wenn das lämpchen glüht isses zu heiß, nee scherz wir ham heutzutage led´s, ich hoffe du auch^^

gruß,
flo

*hatte glatt die pics vergessen..*


----------



## Driver76 (6. März 2009)

ImageShack® - Gallery

Ok hier sind ein paar screen könnt ihr jetzt sagen ob ich DAS deinstallieren soll oder nicht weil ic bin etwas unsicher :S


----------



## dot (6. März 2009)

Aehm, das ist doch der Wireless-Adapter. Wo ist denn der fuer den normalen Ethernet-Port?


----------



## Driver76 (6. März 2009)

Da gab es ja keinen anderen deswegen fand ich es etwas komisch, was soll ich tun das ich dort auch einen normalen lan adapter dort habe? Ich glaube das eigentliche problem wurde gefunden jetzt brauch ich ein bisschen hilfe noch^^


----------



## dot (6. März 2009)

Hast du keine Treiber CD fuer das Geraet?


----------



## Driver76 (6. März 2009)

Nein, bei mir wurde keine cd mit geliefert, ist so etwas normal bei acer???


----------



## dot (6. März 2009)

Acer Europe - Service & Support, Drivers & Utilities, Downloads, Notebook, Aspire 8730

LAN Broadcom runterladen und installieren.


----------



## Driver76 (6. März 2009)

Ja habe ich schon ich weiss nicht wie es geht das sind ca 15 ordner drin, ich werde euch später ein paar bilder schicken und zeigen, vllt könnt ihr mir dann weiter helfen


----------



## Driver76 (6. März 2009)

ImageShack® - Done 

könnte jemand mir sagen was ich mit den datein machen soll ?!?

speichert das bild und vergrössert es es ging nicht grösser leider :/


----------



## fr33zZe (7. März 2009)

geh in den ordner Winvista, dort liegt der treiber den du brauchst! 
Btw entpacken wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Driver76 (7. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jo also was soll ich mit den datein machen? weil ich würde mir eine installer wünschen^^ aber egal vllt könnt ihr mir sagen was ich jetzt machen soll

edit: das ist grösser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fr33zZe (8. März 2009)

gibt es denn da nirgends eine setup.exe?


----------



## Driver76 (8. März 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten ich haben den ordner ganz genau durchsucht dafand ich 3mal setup.exe und einen installer ich habe den installer installier und jetzt geht es wieder.


----------



## fr33zZe (8. März 2009)

np, np
Ich hoffe du hast nicht f10 gedrückt! ; )


----------



## toub_ (8. März 2009)

cod4sniper007 schrieb:


> np, np
> Ich hoffe du hast nicht f10 gedrückt! ; )



haha du bist gemein


----------



## fr33zZe (8. März 2009)

toub_ schrieb:


> haha du bist gemein


warum gemein?


----------



## toub_ (8. März 2009)

verarsch ihn doch nicht noch ;D

 naja sehr lustiger threat


----------



## fr33zZe (8. März 2009)

war nicht als verarsche gemeint^^


----------

